# I found these old transfers in my Mom's sewing box.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 9, 2018)

I just recently found these old transfers in my Mom's sewing box.  I may see if they will still work on a pillow case. I haven't embroidered in years but it would be fun to do it again. I noticed the one sheet was for each day of the week and was suppose to be used on an apron. My Mom and Grandma always wore aprons, by the time I got married they weren't in style any more.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 9, 2018)

I have some of them sitting in my sewing desk drawer ..gee is that showing my age


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2018)

WoW, I haven't seen anything like that for many years...they look in superb condition ...


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2018)

I remember when embroidered pillow cases were a must.  I got a couple of sets as wedding presents from the old ladies at church.

Ruth, the last time I tried to use a vintage transfer, the ink wouldn't transfer, no matter how long I left the iron on it or how hot it was.  If you want to use the transfer and it doesn't work, you can get a "transfer pencil" at the fabric store and go over the transfer lines with it.   I've done that with pictures that weren't transfers.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 9, 2018)

I still have a few of those transfers, inherited, mostly cross stitch. I think you can still buy them.

My mother used to do a lot of cross stitch on pillowcases and tablecloths with crochet edges like this.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 27, 2018)

Just saw these. So cool!


----------

